# Anyone know about http://gotprint.net ?



## Allen J (Mar 6, 2008)

Is this a reputable company? Just want a few opinions on peoples' overall experience. Please move if wrong forum. thanks!

Edit: I'm looking to buy primarily stickers and postcards


----------



## mystysue (Aug 27, 2006)

the best place we have found for postcards is 4over.com but you have to have a tax id business licence etc to get from them.. they also make fantastic business cards.. 
I dont know if they make stickers or not as i make my own.. so never checked..

We use 4over to get things for our customers all the time.


----------



## CoopersDesignCo (Nov 14, 2007)

I've used GotPrint for several years now, and their customer service is awesome. I've always had great results with their printing, and I intend to use them for a long time.


----------



## Allen J (Mar 6, 2008)

CoopersDesignCo said:


> I've used GotPrint for several years now, and their customer service is awesome. I've always had great results with their printing, and I intend to use them for a long time.


Thanks. Just got a sample packet from them and I think I'm gonna try them out.


----------



## xbrandon408x (Jan 24, 2008)

yea go with them if you want stickers or business cards you can get 1000 thousand business cards both sides colored for 15 bucks and i got 1000 stickers for about 7 cents each. Also they get you your stuff fast and have great customer service


----------



## Allen J (Mar 6, 2008)

I just realized that their stickers are "indoor-only" according to their site, so I don't think I'll be able to go with them  Pretty disappointing, since their prices were very nice.

Does anyone know a best place to get UV-resistant, waterproof, permanent-adhesive stickers in bulk?


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

Check out uprinting.com.

They may be able to help you out.


----------



## Allen J (Mar 6, 2008)

Comin'OutSwingin said:


> Check out uprinting.com.
> 
> They may be able to help you out.


Looks pretty good, and comparable prices. Thanks for the reply. Do you have any experience using them?


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

No, I don't. 

I got their sample pack from them, and I'm going to try them out pretty soon, though.


----------



## CoopersDesignCo (Nov 14, 2007)

I believe you can opt to have GotPrint add UV Coating for a small fee.
Check it out...


----------



## moe_szys1ak (Jun 16, 2008)

I used GotPrint.net for 1000 postcards a few months ago. They came out great - nice sturdy stock, good color, good price. I'll probably use them again (if I don't get into screening my own postcards in the future, that is).


----------



## xbrandon408x (Jan 24, 2008)

yea i noticed that to but i ordered the stickers and they seem really durable and they stick to a lot of things the only problem is your right you couldn't use them for a car bumper.


----------



## lbunsen (Jul 20, 2006)

Has anyone used psprint.com? They have pretty good prices and their samples looked really great


----------



## hoerth (Mar 5, 2008)

I got samples from them recently and they looked fine. Keep in mind that anyone who sends out bad samples would be incompetent. As primarily a print broker, I work with a few of the "Gang Printing" online operations. You get good pricing because of the efficiencies they put in place -- ganging jobs, limiting the options for paper and colors and sizes, etc. Don't expect terrific customer service. It's the fast food of the industry. Follow directions in setting up and submitting files otherwise a project can be delayed. As for labels, there are a number of label specific companies out there like stickerman.com. Label Works, and Lancer Labels. You need a resale license. One tip in choosing a vendor is to select someone in close geographic proximity to you. That cuts down on freight charges and delivery time. I work with operations on the West Coast for that reason but there are some outfits on the East Coast, too like growll.com


----------



## Allen J (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks everyone! I'm gonna try uprinting.com's samples for now, since gotprint didn't reply to both my e-mails... that was pretty irritating. I was asking if they do UV-coating or waterproofing. Two weeks later, no reply at all. Hopefully uprinting will have better customer service.

If anyone else knows a great place for cheap WATERPROOF, UV RESISTANT, PERMANENT ADHESIVE stickers feel free to share


----------



## cigam83 (May 17, 2006)

yeah, gotprint has really no customer service at all.


----------

